# Bathroom Sink/ Drain Pipe (Drain Pipe broke leading to ground)



## bli182nk (Jan 12, 2009)

Originally there was a clog, then someone poured Draino in the sink and it was left for a couple weeks!! I decided to take the S trap off under the sink and clear the clog that way......

When I was putting the pieces back onto the sink, the S trap, and the pieces that leads to the drain pipe behind the wall I was having a hard time the drain pipe that runs from the wall to the ground broke, the break happened near the bottom where the pipe leads into the ground...

I had done some research on and found that flex couplings can be used to reconnect.. I went and bought the couplings but when I went to look through the hole under the sink I could not find where the drain pipe broke? I was thinking that the pipe should have gone straight down into the ground but when I look there is no hole or broken pipe. I just see solid wood and cement.. The drain pipe had to of gone somewhere in the small space... Under the sink I had cut some of the sheet rock to gain access to the pipes.. I must be missing something here. I am a true DIY person unless the job is to complicated for me..

Also let me say I have great respect for plumbers and the knowledge that goes with the job.. I understand there are probably a million scenarios that would require me to call and a plumber and I would be more than happy to do just that. I know when I am in Way over my head.. As of now I feel like this is something I can fix.. I have taken on some pretty big projects before so this one seems easy enough, as of now, if it does get to be a bigger project







I will call someone... 

Please someone help! I am thinking the answer is "right in front of me!"


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

call a plumber


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

OK. Which one of you guys signed up and wrote this one. We need a classic post forum for all the hilarious crap we get.



> The drain pipe had to of gone somewhere in the small space...


^^ If you are going to hunt for the drain pipe, you need to go to your local DNR and get a permit. Don't shoot anything smaller than 1.5" in diameter.

When the plumber gets there , be sure to tell him you used liquid plumber for 2 weeks straight.

I'm still callin BS. Who was it? ******* did you get a second username?:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah yes, the mystery of the disappearing pipes. Sounds like a job for.......... a Plumber.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Please post your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only. Thanks.


----------

